# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  2Reef de Ricardo Oliveira

## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos!!!!
Passado um ano com um pequeno reef de 180l bem sucedido, acabei por ceder e montei um maior que desde já passo a colocar o setup:

Data de montagem:08\03\08

Aquário: 110x50x55=300l
Sump: 90x45x45=180l com refugio de 40x45x50


Iluminação: 4 actinicas deep sea 30w/2 blue sky 10000k 30w/1 hqi blau 12000k 150w/4 moonlight azuis philips luar
Circulação: 1hydor koralia1 1500l\h /SunSun jvp201- 6000L/H /SunSun jvp102-5000L\H
Retorno:Sicce - Multi 2500 - 2500lts/h(reaproveitado para circulaçao com 2 saidas para aquario) 
Escumador diy com bomba 1100l\h com venturi: (Mais um skimmer diy (psk2500) - aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM)
Reactor de Kalk diy:Mais um reactor de kalk - aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM
Reactor de calcio diy:Mais um reactor de calcio - aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM
Aquecimento: TETRA 150W + ELITE 200w
Substracto: Aragonite base red sea + areia de coral +-20kg /dsb no refugio com 18kg(10cm)
Hard scape:17kg de Rocha Viva aquario antigo + 20 kg rocha morta

Foto mais recente:


Corais:
Capnella sp
Protopalythoa sp
Sarcophyton
Lobophytum
Sinularia
Xenia branca
Xenia castanha
Zoanthus
Ricordias
Caulastrea Curvata
Caulastrea Furcata
Clavularia Viridis Verde
Mont. Foliosa verde
Mont. Aequituberculata vermelha
Mont. Digitata lilás
Mont. Digitata laranja
Mont. Verde
Mont. Verde fluor
Stylophora Pistillata
Seriatopora Calendrium
Hystrix castanha e rosa escuro
Euphyllia parancora
Euphyllia paradivisa
Pavona decussatus
Turbinaria
Anthelia

Peixes:
2Amphiprion ocellaris
1Paracanthurus hepatus
1Zebrasoma flavescens
1Ctenochaetus Strigosus
1Chromis iomelas
1Ecsenius bicolor
1Labroides dimidiatus
1Salaria Fasciatus
4Cromis viridis

Invertebrados e eq.limpeza
Ermitas patas azuis
Ermitas patas verdes
Turbos
Nassarios
Stomatella varia
Stenopus hispidus
Lysmatas amboimensis
Ophidiaster ophidianus
carpet anemone

Refugio:
Chaetomorpha(spaghetti verdes)
Botryocladia(uvas vermelhas)
Caulerpa prolifera
Caulerpa taxifolia 

 Montagem:08\03\08

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

entao e Fotos Ricardo? :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Os animais:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Ricardo.

Gosto muito do teu aquário, sobretudo daquele pormenor da abertura no móvel para se ver o refúgio. Muito bem imaginado! :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado José ainda esta vazio o refugio mais vai acabar por encher :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  .

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

O refugio ainda sem algas depois actualizo o topico[/QUOTE]

Olá Ricardo
 Parabéns por essa montagem, está muito bem conseguido, a sump está com um aspecto muito organizado, simples mas eficaz.
O Pormenor do corte das portas, para se visualizar o refúgio esta extraordinário, uma ideia de génio :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  .

Espero que tenhas todo o sucesso possivel nesse teu novo projecto :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  




Abraço
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Muito obrigado pelo apoio Paulo é sempre bom ouvir comentarios desses :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  .....espero que com o passar do tempo venha a servir de ideia para outros membros que queiram ter algo parecido.Agora falta dar vida ao refugio...

----------


## Filipe Silva

Gostei muito dessa ideia também, por acaso era para fazer algo semelhante em tempos! Mas não fiz devido a saber que depois tinha que gastar demasiado tempo para o refúgio ficar bonitinho!  :yb665:  pois como são mais águas paradas aparecem mais algas... 

Espero que tenhas paciência e tempo claro!


 :Palmas:  



5 Estrelas  :SbSalut:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Amigo Filipe neste hobbie e como em tudo "quem corre por gosto não cansa".... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Amigo Filipe neste hobbie e como em tudo "quem corre por gosto não cansa"....



 :SbOk:  


eu sei ; sei bem... eh eh 


bom trabalho

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Exelente pormenor!

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado Victor ,daqui por uns tempos vou ponderar a hipótese de colocar dois cavalos marinhos mas por agora tenho que apertar o cinto, :Admirado:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos, ontem um amigo deu-me um esqueleto de uma acropora vou proveitar para por no aquario mas por agora enquanto não tenho algas vou  colocar no refugio para não estar vazio. Tem 30cm de comprimento acho que depois de ganhar coralina vai ficar bem no aquario... :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Está muito fixe o teu refugio. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado Pedro
Está-se a compor.... :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:  :SbOk5:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

De facto uma ideia única, digamos um dois em um. :SbOk5:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Ola amigo  Ricardo isso esta mesmo com muito bom aspecto  :tutasla:  
espero com o material que levaste  já enchas o aquário  :Coradoeolhos:  
já sabes que podes contar sempre cá com o amigo
É pouco mas e sempre de boa vontade 
estou a ver se te dou a volta para me fazeres o móvel para 
o meu próximo projecto depois falamos com mais tempo 
Parabéns estas no bom caminho 
Não desanimes a traz de um dia vem outro 
Seremos nos que mostramos como na província também se conseguem  
ter bons aquários 
Não temos Mar mas temos uma boa união  e que dure por muitos anos
para mantêramos estes aquários a bombar.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigo Henrique 
Mais uma vez obrigado pelo apoio que me tens dado...Se te aventurares com um aquario maior podes contar com a minha ajuda...Temos mesmo falta de apoios aqui na beira baixa... :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: .Depois coloco fotos das frags.

----------


## João Castelo

Ricardo,

Tenho que te dar os parabêns.

Excelente trabalho. Não dás nas vistas mas evoluis muito rápidamente e bem.

Mais uma vez, parabêns .

JC

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigo João 
Obrigado pelo comentário, de facto é impressionante o que conseguimos aprender neste maravilhoso hobbie.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Parabens Ricardo uma excelente ideia a do refugio  :SbOk:  Continua com o excelente trabalho  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos aqui vão mais umas fotos já com algumas macro algas....está um pouco mais composto :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Chaetomorpha(spaghetti verdes)
Botryocladia(uvas vermelhas)
Caulerpa
A ultima,a que está por trás não consigo identificar alguem me sabe dizer

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo Ricardo 
isso esta-se a compor aos poucos mas vai
estas num bom caminho  :Pracima: 
Pequenos pormenores mas grandes ideias
esta muita fixe quem sabe sabe isso a vida de carpinteiro
tem la muito que se diga.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Ricardo
 O teu aqua esta a evoluir muito bem e o promenor da janela para o refugio é genial :Palmas:  
 A alga que esta atrás chama-se caulerpa prolifera

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Pois é vai devagar e aos poucos amigo Henrique mas vai indo, nos por cá somos dois resistentes pela falta de lojas e mais gente na area mas ca vamos indo.
Amigo Pedro obrigado pela dica e pelo comentario. :SbOk3:   :SbOk:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos.
Há já algum tempo que não actualizo o tópico mas como em tempos fiz umas rochas diy como mostra este link: 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13184
que era para colocar na montagem do aquário só que tive medo que 3 meses de cura não fossem suficientes, por isso não as meti logo...já cá estão á 15 dias sem problemas...agora é só aguardar que a coralina lhe dê cor.Aproveito e coloco umas fotos.











Penso que depois de ganhar alga coralina vão ficar porreiras.

----------


## Manuel Gomes

5 estrelas Ricardo.
Só uma sugestão:
Os frags que estása colocar nos reef braches artificiais, na minha opinião não devem tapar as bifurcações destes (caso a foto tenha sido tirada de frente).
Abraços.
Manuel Gomes

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Manuel
Entendi a mensagem e não estão nas uniões se é isso que dizes mas ainda penso colocar pelo menos mais 3 frags em cada uma e foi a maneira mais simples de os colocar ainda fora de agua porque dentro de agua achei que no futuro quando colocar os outros é muito mais fácil colar nas pontas, visto que depois não consigo tirar as rochas...

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Ola amigo Ricardo 
Isso promete  :Pracima:  
O aquario esta muito bonito,tiveste um brilhante ideia em fazeres 
esses troncos estão muita fixes :SbOk:  
continua esta no bom caminho.  :tutasla:

----------


## Manuel canhoto

Boas ,

o meu nome é Manuel Canhoto estou a iniciar nisto agora , e vou cuscando os vossos aquários, este gostei muito está espectacular, tudo muito arrumada e muito bem decorado o premenor do armário está tremendo, MUITOS BARABENS.

MANEL

----------


## Manuel canhoto

:Olá:  À já agora o meu ( Àlguidar ) está em Claudiareef , o nosso amigo Paulo J. Oliveira colocou lá as minhas fotos, se quiserem dar uma olhadela.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigo Henrique sabes como é aos poucos e com calma :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
sempre se vai fazendo alguma coisa.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Manuel estas muito bem encaminhado pelo Paulo Oliveira...já estive a dar uma olhadela e está muito porreiro o teu aquario, já agora coloca um link do setup por baixo dos topicos para o pessoal ver logo directamente.

----------


## Manuel canhoto

Boas Ricardo ,
como é que eu ponho essa cena do link ???????????

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

É muito fácil, vais a opções de utilizador (no topo da pagina) depois no painel de controle ,editar assinatura.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Ricardo

E entao como estao esses corais? tens ai uma acropora azul lindissima.
Novidades nao ha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola amigo Anthony  :SbOk3:  :SbOk3: 
Até ver por aqui tudo na mesma, tenho seguido o teu topico e espero ver fotos do teu novo aquario para breve.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ola amigo Anthony 
> Até ver por aqui tudo na mesma, tenho seguido o teu topico e espero ver fotos do teu novo aquario para breve.


Eu tambem espero, nao ver fotos mas ao vivo o meu aquario pronto, mas ta pa demorar.
E fotos novas nao tens?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Não tenho tido muito tempo.....sabes como é :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  um dia destes faço uma actualização e coloco umas fotos para a malta ver. :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Não tenho tido muito tempo.....sabes como é um dia destes faço uma actualização e coloco umas fotos para a malta ver.



Ok Ficamos a aguardar.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos :Olá:  :Olá:  :Olá: 
Vou actualizar o topico porque fiz umas alterações na calha de iluminação, fiquei então com:
6-t8 de 30w blue osram, 2-hqi 150w Aqualine 20000, 3 moonlight azuis philips luar.Gostei do resultado final, gosto da ondulação das hqi e com 2 acaba por ser bem maior do que com 1. Deixei ficar 3pl 26w de 6500k, para o caso do efeito final ser num tom muito azulado, mas neste momento estão inactivas porque esta bem assim.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

A evolução
Data de montagem:08\03\08

DIA 11-08-08:



DIA 05-04-09:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Como esta esta acropora linda? Nao consigo ver nas ultimas fotos.

Sou um grande interessado num frag destes  :SbSourire2: 

Gostei das fotos recentes do aquario.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

um espéctaculo....ainda tens o escumador diy a bombar certo?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Amigo Anthony....
Bem sei que ja me tinhas dito mas, infelizmente ja não a tenho...Tive um azar com ela, mudei-a de sitio e os meus peixes acabaram por empurar uma rocha que caiu em cima dela e rompeu o tecido, ainda a tentei recuperar mas não resistiu...Lembrei-me logo de ti porque ja tinhas falo nela.Vou tentar ver se ainda arranjo mais depois logo te digo.
E que tal vai o teu novo aquario?Ja meteste as tubagens todas na rua?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> um espéctaculo....ainda tens o escumador diy a bombar certo?


Ola amigo António Vitor.
Sim ainda o tenho e estou extremamente satisfeito com ele, tem uma escumação muito eficiente. E que tal o teu? Tambem ficou muito porreiro.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ola Amigo Anthony....
> Bem sei que ja me tinhas dito mas, infelizmente ja não a tenho...Tive um azar com ela, mudei-a de sitio e os meus peixes acabaram por empurar uma rocha que caiu em cima dela e rompeu o tecido, ainda a tentei recuperar mas não resistiu...Lembrei-me logo de ti porque ja tinhas falo nela.Vou tentar ver se ainda arranjo mais depois logo te digo.
> E que tal vai o teu novo aquario?Ja meteste as tubagens todas na rua?


Infelizmente por vezes la se vao corais bonitos, mas pronto temos é que nao desmoraliar.
Pa o meu aquario.... ta mais ou menos na mesma, mas vou la por novas fotos, mas pouca coisa nova.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Infelizmente por vezes la se vao //-+corais bonitos, mas pronto temos é que nao desmoraliar.


**

Pois é bem verdade...Este caso foi culpa minha, se tivesse quieto mais me valia. Mas enfim é a vida. 

Espero por mais fotos tuas, estou ansioso por ver o resultado final. :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> **
> 
> Pois é bem verdade...Este caso foi culpa minha, se tivesse quieto mais me valia. Mas enfim é a vida. 
> 
> Espero por mais fotos tuas, estou ansioso por ver o resultado final.


Ui ate eu ate eu...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos, mais uma actualização:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

A evolução das rochas que fiz, já cheias de alga coralina.

DIA 11-08-08:


DIA 02-05-09:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ta a ficar bem repleto o aquario.

Parece que a histrix ficou sem algumas pontas...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Sim chegaram partidas no saco, mas na boa ja colei com epoxi noutro frag que ja esta a crescer :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Aquario fantastico Ricardo !

De facto notam-se as evoluções e crescimentos.

Parabéns  :Vitoria:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Aquario fantastico Ricardo !
> 
> De facto notam-se as evoluções e crescimentos.
> 
> Parabéns


Obrigado pelo apoio Gonçalo.
É com muito prazer que vejo a evolução dele.De facto a gente só nota quando vê fotos já tiradas a algum tempo. Como todos os dias olhamos para eles não damos conta dos crescimentos.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos :Olá: 
Já a algum tempo que não coloco fotos no meu setup, mas o tempo não tem ajudado muito.
Preparei algumas cá vai, espero que gostem.
08/12/2009





















 :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Ricardo, em primeiro lugar queira-te dizer (como muitos já o disseram) que esse móvel está espetacular  :Wink:  assim como a evolução do aquário.

Agora em relação às rochas que fizeste diz-me uma coisa. tu fizeste as rochas e deixaste a curar dentro de algum balde ou assim? quantas vezes mudaste a agua?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola João.
A minha rocha esteve dentro de um balde e mudava a agua mais os menos 2 a 3 vezes por semana.O tempo de cura varia muito consoante a confecção da rocha, se colocamos mais cimento demora sempre mais.Recomendo nunca meter no aquario antes de 2 mêses e só quando o ph já não subir.De resto aconselho e como se pode constatar, passados uns tempos fica igual tão bonita como as outras.

----------


## marcoferro

Muito bonito , parabens!!!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Muito obrigado amigo Marco Ferro.Está tudo a crescer muito.Esta a ficar lotado... :Admirado:  :Admirado:  :Admirado:

----------


## Roger_Tavares

:Olá:  Ricardo,

também adorei o teu sistema, o aquário está muito bom mesmo e essa ideia do refúgio à vista está muito bonito.
Ando para aqui às voltas para alterar a minha sump e tenho umas ideia de fazer do tipo da tua sump, mas escondido dentro do móvel por agora,  :SbSourire21:  .
Na disposição que tens a sump e refúgio, funciona tudo bem? Tenho lido alguma coisa sobre os refúgios na sump e uns dizem bem, que funciona, outros dizem que não funciona a 100%, que muita bicharada que sobe através do caudal da bomba para o aquário chega lá já morta. Que achas sobre isso baseado no teu sistema?
Estou a pensar também colocar uma divisão pequena, apenas para colocar algum carvão entre a 1ª divisão e o refúgio, que achas sobre isso? Trará algum benefício?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Roger.
Não entendo muito bem o que queres dizer, com "muita bicharada que sobe através do caudal da bomba para o aquário chega lá já morta".
Em primeiro lugar, deves ponderar para que queres o refugio.Existem variadas opções para diversos fins.Vou tentar explicar.
Fica aqui um link para entenderes melhor o sistema jaubert Advanced Aquarist Feature Article
Tens refugios com DSBhttp://www.reefforum.net/f22/leitos-...nd-beds-15445/ que se pode tornar perigosa a longo prazo.
Tens refugios com macro algas, que servem para exportação de nitratos, fosfatos, e(caso este exista)as algas cresçem rapidamente.Têm imensa microfauna, consome além de nitrato o fosfato, e o mais importante, satura a agua com O2 e subindo o potencial redox, uma preciosa ajuda no combate às cianobacterias.
Podes colocar tambem um plenum.Que funciona mais ou menos como reactor de calcio natural.
Podes colocar mangues, como têm por expl o Pedro Ferrer http://www.reefforum.net/f8/sindrome...2/index36.html.
Eu aconselho a usares um refugio só com macroalgas ou mangues sem dsb. :SbOk2:

----------


## Eduardo Martins

Boas amigo
Estive mais uma vez a ver as fotos do teu aqua e embora espectaculares gosto sempre muito mais de o ver ao vivo :SbSourire:   :tutasla: 
A minha nova ( e única) sump já fez o teste da estanquicidade e a curto prazo vai albergar o material
Grande abraço e a próxima visita tem de ser tua

Fica bem

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola amigo Eduardo.
Podes começar a pensar em ligar essa sump, se é que não ligaste ja.Sabes como é, no que eu poder ajudar estarei sempre as ordens. :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Mais uma actualização.

Data:07-Março-2010

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Algumas só com as actinicas.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

lindo aquario muito bem  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado pelo apoio Eduardo.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Venho partilhar com vocês uma coisa que esperava mais ou menos para ai a uns 4 anos....
Coloquei junto ao sarco onde os meus palhaços fazem simbiose um azulejo a ver se os fazia desovar la.Nunca tinham desovado antes e então resolvi arriscar este meio e  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 








 :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: : :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Por acaso, ninguem tem uma pequena quantidade de rotiferos para iniciar uma cultura dos mesmo?
Ficava agradecido.E tambem gostava de saber se alguem tem experiencia e algum sucesso na alimentação com rotiferos congelados, se é que é possivel.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Vou colocar umas fotos da postura, já passados 7dias.
Devem sair hoje ou amanha, já estão com um tom muito prateado...
O vidro esta um pouco sujo mas não quis perturbar os papas :SbPoiss:  :SbPoiss: 

Aqui vai:





Até parece que estão todos com uns fones a ouvir musica :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Eduardo Martins

Boas amigo quase quase
Pareces um papá babado

A ver se consigo passar aí depois do nascimento não gostava de perder a oportunidade de os ver ao vivo

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola amigo, só se for antes do nascimento porque estas primeiras posturas vão ser comida para peixe :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2:  :SbRireLarme2: , só depois vou tentar arranjar maneira de ver se consigo salvar algum.Gostava muito de conseguir, mas é complicado e sabes que o tempo tambem não é muito, mas, não custa tentar :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: .
Sabes que a minha porta esta sempre aberta para ti e para quem me quizer vir visitar.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos :Olá: 
Nova postura de ocellaris hoje.7 dias depois da primeira.
Parece que querem continuar... :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Parabéns Ricardo,

já conseguiste arranjar os rotíferos? Era uma pena deixar esta oportunidade que estás a ter de criar occelaris fugir por entre as mãos!

Boa sorte! :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

também acho, poucos conseguiram...

artémia recém eclodida não dá?
é o problema dos salagados os recém nascidos são demasiado pequenos...

eu vou construir na minha arrecadação meio dee criar microfauna...já tenho até o microscópio para identificar e separar estirpes...de rotiferos por exemplo e de os obter...

ainda não tive tempo mas seerá feito....
depeois é tentar multiplicar peixes, só pelo prazer da coisa.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola amigo Carlos Jorge.
Ainda não consegui arranjar os rotiferos.E partilho da tua opinião, é na verdade uma pena.Mas enquanto eles andarem a por ovos é sempre bom, e da para planear as coisas ao pormenor.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> também acho, poucos conseguiram...
> 
> artémia recém eclodida não dá?
> é o problema dos salagados os recém nascidos são demasiado pequenos...
> 
> eu vou construir na minha arrecadação meio dee criar microfauna...já tenho até o microscópio para identificar e separar estirpes...de rotiferos por exemplo e de os obter...
> 
> ainda não tive tempo mas seerá feito....
> depeois é tentar multiplicar peixes, só pelo prazer da coisa.


Amigo Antonio Victor.Sei que é dificil, pois o problema é mesmo esse....só podem comer o que lhes cabe na boca.De qualquer forma vou deixar esta postura para ver se eles não param e se continuarem vou tentar com artemia, se não arranjar rotiferos.No entanto ainda me questiono se com rotiferos congelados!!!!!!!Sera que dá!!!!!!!

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Ricardo e não é possivel alimenta-los com Live Marine Capepods?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Nuno
Não sei se copepods dão para alimentar os ocellaris, o que eu sei é que eles são extremamente pequenos e do que tenho lido a melhor fonte de alimento enquanto larva na 1 semana é rotiferos depois ir tentando artemia quando eles ja forem um pouco maiores.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos. :Olá: 
Já lá vai muito tempo que não coloco fotos novas do meu aquario, principalmente por falta de tempo.Mas la arranjei algum para reunir umas recentes que andavam por aqui perdidas, vou ter que mudar de casa e vou alterar o aquario.Como vai haver mudaças e posso perder corais, vou colocar fotos para mais tarde recordar(provavelmente vão ser as ultimas deste aquario).

26/09/10

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Mais algumas

















Espero que gostem e espero mais tarde colocar outras fotos com estes mesmos corais num outro aquario com a mesma saude que agora se encontram.

----------

